# Should a beef brisket (2-3lbs) be cooked medium rare, or for several hours (so the colagen breaks do



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Should a beef brisket (2-3lbs) be cooked medium rare, or for several (2-3) hours (so the colagen breaks down), to get a tender final product?

TIA


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A mid rare brisket will wear out your jaw before you get your fill, no matter how thin you slice it.  It demands a long, slow cook as either a braise or in the bbq smoker.

mjb.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> A mid rare brisket will wear out your jaw before you get your fill, no matter how thin
> 
> you slice it. It demands a long, slow cook as either a braise or in the bbq smoker.


Yep pretty much. That's why as beef goes its one of your cheaper cuts.

But when done right, say slow braised in wine and smellys and veggies for

3 to 4 hours, major yum ensues. Time really IS money. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Brisket is often cut very thinly and grilled quickly in Korean cuisine. It's not always about the collagen breakdown. chadol begi. 

Seems there's a few other such flash cooked versions of thin brisket in Asia too. 

But cooked whole, yes, braise is best.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Cooked low and slow for a long time.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

phatch said:


> Brisket is often cut very thinly and grilled quickly in Korean cuisine. It's not always about the collagen breakdown. chadol begi.


Interesting, I may have to try this. While poking around I saw a picture of some kimchee fried rice - reminded me of the stuff I made for the cabbage challenge. Maybe another batch is in order, stink up the garage fridge again.

mjb.


----------

